# [SOLVED] Usunięcie beryla

## Godhand

Witam,

mam taki problem, że chciałbym usunąć beryla, którego kiedyś tam zainstalowałem.

Problem w tym, że z tego co mi wiadomo beryla już nie ma, a jest compiz-fusion i przez to nie mogę go usunąć.

Po poleceniu

# emerge --unmerge beryl

otrzymuję komunikat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Couldn't find 'beryl' to unmerge.
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
> ...

 

Jak mogę go usunąć?Last edited by Godhand on Fri Feb 01, 2008 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tallica

W jaki sposób instalowałeś Beryla? Wklej wynik polecenia:

```
$ equery list beryl
```

----------

## Godhand

Baryla zainstalowałem normalnie (dawno temu) poleceniem

 *Quote:*   

> emerge beryl

 

wszystkie czynności wykonując wg. GentooWiki.

Polecenie  *Quote:*   

> equery list beryl

 

zwraca mi:

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for package 'beryl' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> 
> 

 

natomiast 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv beryl

 

zwraca:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

Komunikat próby usunięcia przez emerge --unmerge beryl w pierwszym poście.

----------

## mateo

Witam

Zobacz to:

```
equery list -p -o beryl
```

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## Godhand

equery list -p -o beryl

```

[ Searching for package 'beryl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

 * overlay tree ()

```

 :Question: 

----------

## largo3

Beryla nie ma już w Portage. Stwórz w systemie overlaya i skopiuj do niego zawartośćć tego katalogu. Teraz powinno dać się odinstalować Beryla...

----------

## mateo

Witam 

Zobacz czy masz te pakiety:

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/heliodor

x11-wm/aquamarine

x11-wm/beryl

x11-wm/beryl-core

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus

x11-misc/beryl-manager

x11-misc/beryl-settings

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-libs/cairo

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## Godhand

 *mateo wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Zobacz czy masz te pakiety:
> 
> x11-wm/emerald
> ...

 

Wiem, że tak bo je instalowałem kiedyś. Ale jak to wszystko pousuwać? Chcę całkowicie wywalić beryla z dysku.

Nie jestem zbyt zaawansowanym użytkownikiem gentoo, się dopiero uczę.

----------

## SlashBeast

moze emerge --depclean

----------

## Godhand

Po declean beryl zniknął z menu, nie mogę go uruchomić więc wygląda jakby go usunęło  :Smile: 

Ale equery list beryl zwraca mi

"installed packages".

Czy to znaczy, że jednak jeszcze jest?

----------

## Qlawy

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Po declean beryl zniknął z menu, nie mogę go uruchomić więc wygląda jakby go usunęło 
> 
> Ale equery list beryl zwraca mi
> 
> "installed packages".
> ...

 

nie, przecież nic nie zwrócił, poza nagłówkiem "tabeli"

----------

## Godhand

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *Godhand wrote:*   Po declean beryl zniknął z menu, nie mogę go uruchomić więc wygląda jakby go usunęło 
> 
> Ale equery list beryl zwraca mi
> 
> "installed packages".
> ...

 

No ok. Tak zapytałem bo gdy beryl jeszcze był to polecenie zwracało dokładnie to samo (zobacz posty wyżej).

----------

